# Pm 727m Splined Spindle Wrench???



## rbtNmke (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello gang. I've been searching the innerweb for a splined spindle wrench. Does anyone know of such an animal? My newly purchased pm727 measures 22mm x 6 spline. (I have found a few larger wrenches but not 22mm).
TIA
Robt!


----------



## tweinke (Dec 6, 2016)

I haven't found one either. Was thinking though it sure would make a mess if a guy left it on the spline then turned the mill on.


----------



## Muskt (Dec 6, 2016)

"it sure would make a mess if a guy left it on the spline then turned the mill on."

YUP!!  I  HAD one that I used on my PM932.  It was aluminum.  I got in a hurry one day, & forgot to remove it.  Lucky that it was aluminum.  It did not survive.
I have been considering another; but, have not decided.  Changing to the lowest gear takes a few seconds--But I am a home shop tinkerer, & have lots of time.  Got to remember to slow down & enjoy the projects.

Stay safe
Jerry in Delaware

PS  Here is one on EBAY.  The seller says that he may have one that fits.  Worth an email.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-COLLET-...459871?hash=item41b8bfec5f:g:cYAAAOxyqOxRvUZC


----------



## rbtNmke (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Yes, I saw the one on eBay, sent a note a few days ago but no response. (The dimensions he has listed are too large for the 22mm pm727).
  What's odd is that the flats on my pm727's spindle are HAND GROUND and not machined. The provided wrench was way too sloppy. I did machine a new wrench but like I said, the factory handiwork was a bit "rough".
  TIA
Rbt!


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 6, 2016)

When we needed one for a machine at work, I whipped one out of some 3/8" aluminum.  I used a rotary table to cut the splines and outer curve but it could be easily made on any mill with some calculations for spline locations and a little hand work.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 6, 2016)

rbtNmke said:


> Thanks for the input. Yes, I saw the one on eBay, sent a note a few days ago but no response. (The dimensions he has listed are too large for the 22mm pm727).
> What's odd is that the flats on my pm727's spindle are HAND GROUND and not machined. The provided wrench was way too sloppy. I did machine a new wrench but like I said, the factory handiwork was a bit "rough".
> TIA
> Rbt!



The flats on mine are nicely cut, wonder what Matt would think?


----------

